# Conibear H Stands



## Coyote Chaser (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone use these, I have never used them and was wondring if their is any advantage to using them! Looks like they would be ok for certain situations!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

They work good to stabilize a trap. I use a variety of stands for beaver trapping with #330s, and use stands for #160s on **** trails. What size conibears are you using? How do you stabilize them now?


----------



## Coyote Chaser (Jul 10, 2007)

Im using 220's and 330's I usually just set them in holes or over openings in beaver dams .


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

It is very important to have a stable trap that wont move or get knocked over by the beaver. You should at least run sticks through the springs if you don't already. I do that for my shallow sets like scent mounds or shallow runs.I just push two sticks in the mud the same width as the trap, then run the springs of the trap through them. The less I have to carry the better, but H-stands are easy to use and save some time looking for sticks that are the right size. I would suggest buying some taller ones like this for deeper runs or den entrances.


----------

